# good company and expenses



## wildwally (Mar 3, 2013)

hey 
looking for ride to gulf, Im retired vet from civil service new to area with a master Heat and AC license
I will share all expenses cell#540-273-3935 lets go catch them offshore fish!
Pensacola bay and Perdio river areas
I have an inshore 2008 SKETTER bay 20 foot not sure I want to go in gulf with it
still learning how to catch them specks and reds inshore areas can share ride for someone more familiar with area 







new to area and can share expenses snappers edge anytime Thanks


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Not familiar with pensacola bay but know a little around Eglin AFB in the bay. I am looking to get a skeeter 2250 in the spring and would like the opportunity to pick your brain if you ever have an empty seat and need the boat cleaned at the end of the day. PM me if you want to and I will send you my contact info.

Just incase we don't get together how do you like your Skeeter?


----------



## wildwally (Mar 3, 2013)

*skeeter*

my email is [email protected]


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome..I may be running to edge on Saturday if interested.
Terry
850.393.0155


----------



## wildwally (Mar 3, 2013)

Terry 
it sounds good to me
TY 
Wally
cell 5402733935
home 8506794175


----------

